# Camofire.com - Customer Service Position



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys, wanted to let anyone know that we are looking to hire another customer solutions/hunt expert. If you know anyone that fits the description on our employment page, we'd love to talk to him/her. Great start in the hunting industry and to learn ecommerce. Based in Draper.

Camofire Employment Page

Feel free to PM me with any questions or simply send in your resume.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Any chance this is a graveyard or swing shift?


----------

